# Crappie - First catch for the season -



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Finally tore myself away from the mullet hole and went crappie fishing this morning over at Pate Pond in Washington County. Breeze was rather brisk but I caught 2 or 3 within 15 minutes of wetting the first line. Thought I was about to limit out in short order....but it was about 2 hours before I got another bite around 9:00 or so.. Then it picked up pretty good. Had 5 doubles (used 4 rods longlining) but only once did I land both fish. Quit about 11;30 with 16 in the box. Typical Pate crappie....big enough to keep and eat but no big ones. The fillets will be like eating potato chips but there are plenty for a couple of meals.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet haul brother!!! Nice meal right there!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice mess of crappie, JB. You not only got some, but you have a good starting place for next time. :thumbup:


----------



## hooknpaddle (Dec 2, 2012)

:thumbsup: Nice!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I forgot to mention...the water temp was 62.1. When it started creeping up is about when the bite improved. Temp eventually reached 63.4. The wind never did subside so I fished mostly on the leeward side of the lake. The best grub was" acid rain" on a 1/24 oz jig with #2 litewire hook. Caught 3 or 4 on bubble gum with chartreuse curly tail. Popsicle curly tail is usually pretty good on Pate but not today.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice catch! With the rivers going down, maybe it won't be long before you can start chasing them around 7 Runs.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Good looking mess of fish. Always enjoy your reports.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

nice mess of fish


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice report JB. It's been awhile since I've been out on Pate's.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Back to pate*

Back to Pate this morning but didn't do as well. Maybe the slight warmup made a difference. At 0730 water was 62.0 and rose to 64.2 later in the morning. I was only boat on lake until 0930 and another arrived as I was pulling in to the launch about 11:30. He reported the bite has been better in the afternoon starting about 3:00pm. Only 8 in the box this morning....all about 10 inches. Just right for my regular fishing partner and wife for supper.

Took six on a acid rain curly tail and 2 on a bubble gum/chartreuse curly tail. Tried maybe 5 or 6 other colors without success. 

Got my eye on the river every day..... I'm in standby mode watching and waiting. Another week it will be just about ready....maybe? Now I'm praying for no rain....when it's usually the other way around.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jpwalnuthill said:


> nice mess of fish


Not much change out there. They are all about the same size. At least I haven't caught any so small that I wanted to throw them back......I'm crappie hungry and I'm going to feast tonight using some of the Wednesday catch.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice mess of fish, went to Pate the first time this year with a friend. The bream were nice fish but some great color coming out of that water.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

PennFish said:


> Nice mess of fish, went to Pate the first time this year with a friend. The bream were nice fish but some great color coming out of that water.


Glad you got a few. I was on Lake Victor this morning and got only 2 crappie....11 1/2 AND 12 3/4. Both were nice and fat....better quality than Pate. At least they will make a couple of fish sandwiches.


----------

